# painting a small bathroom HELP!!!



## iliketowork (Sep 19, 2011)

One simple way to add style is to paint the wall and molding different colors such as molding a lighter color than than the wall or vice versa. In addition, if you have an art oject, photo, etc. you can always add a touch of unity by playing off the colors of the object and painting the wall a color that enhances the object.


----------



## KirstenGuillera (Jun 23, 2012)

It looks to me like you have a nice little spot on the wall there to hang a wall mounted towel rack... unlike a painting or photo, it adds style while being functional :thumbsup:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

KirstenGuillera said:


> It looks to me like you have a nice little spot on the wall there to hang a wall mounted towel rack... unlike a painting or photo, it adds style while being functional :thumbsup:


Make sure there are not water lines where the mounting hardware screws need to go!

Nice colorful towels always perk up a space. Shower curtain too. 

Not sure what lighting is like in there? If limited you will want to stay with light colored ceiling and walls. Some vertical striped wallpaper might be a way to add some color. 

Where is the shower? Can you sketch a floorplan? Sweet Home 3D is good for such things, is free and open source.


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 29, 2010)

Add a touch of luxury with a nice tile .. Small space so probably don't need a whole lot. Radiant heated floors are also super nice ... Unless you live somewhere hot. You could do a wall mounted vanity as the floor going under gives perception of more space. Small doesn't have to mean not luxury.


----------



## shanendodson (Jun 22, 2012)

The shower is on the other side of the wall by the toilet. We live in south Dakota but want to do a southern style


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Paint is your favourite friend.....

Paint can have a huge impact on a space. Also, you can add tiling to the wall.

Check out my blog. I also updated a small powder room with some accent tiling.

Good luck


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 29, 2010)

If you want real useful feedback include a layout diagram.


----------



## redheadedjoe (Mar 24, 2012)

I can't tell if there's a shower behind that wall, if I'm right, go ahead & search for shower curtains then decide on color


----------

